# NOOB Skiff Recommendations



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

everybody and their brother was running mavericks when i was there this spring. Like 80% of the skiffs I saw were Maverick. I'm a BT guy...


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

timogleason said:


> everybody and their brother was running mavericks when i was there this spring. Like 80% of the skiffs I saw were Maverick. I'm a BT guy...


Thanks for the reply. Appreciate it.


----------



## Capt. Moose (Dec 12, 2015)

You’re a big guy to be on the platform.. How much poling experience do you have? Could be a disaster if you fell into the boat.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Those boats you listed are mostly for the skinny water. If you want a tarpon boat, you may want to look at others. I'm most familiar with the BT line. I would recommend the Vengeance. Goes plenty skinny, handles bigger water and rides like a Cadillac. Relatively reasonable cost. Checkit out. Lotta good boats out there for you.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

If your budget allows: HPX, Marquesa or Chittum


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Chittum mangrove 12degree with tohatsu 60 if you are going to be poling


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Appreciate all your responses- thank you.

Fishmoose2000- No experience poling-and i see what you are getting at. I'll be at my fighting weight first of the year but that's still 250lbs. I've seen the poling platforms with the back-brace and figured that's what I'd use. Thanks for giving me something I need to consider that I hadn't. Hmmm.

Everyone, in the meantime I've narrowed to location of where I'll buy my place to somewhere between Islamorada and Marathon. I've also talked to a number of Florida boat manufacturers. I'll fly down this winter to look at them and take them out on the water. Here is what they have suggested:

Beavertail- Strike or Vengeance
Hells Bay- Professional or Marquesa
Maverick- 17 HPX-V
Salt Marsh- Heron 18

Sounds like these are in line with what you guys are saying. I'll say that these manufacturers have been exceedingly pleasant and patient to talk too.

Also called Islamorada Boatworks about their 18 Morada. They are running the hull now and it sounds like it will likely be in production certainly by the time I'm ready to order (March or April) for a September 2020 delivery.

Haven't talked with Chittum yet, but will.

It's weird having caught thousands of fish in my lifetime and finding myself a complete newbie. Even in today's technologies for these boats. Heck, last depth finder electronics I used were flashers and paper graphs. A lot to learn before I order a boat.

Thanks again guys and please keep the info coming if you've got it.


----------



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

You may want to check out East Cape’s line of skiffs, there might be something in their line up that checks all the boxes you’re looking for. That being said, get at least a 9in screen, and put the Florida marine tracks chip in it. (South Region) It has satellite overlay like google maps, and tracks to follow. That will help you get around, as you’re getting familiar with the area. Simrad Evo3 is a good unit to pair it with. They have a 9in and a 12in


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for that info, didn't even have GPS back then, if we had anything we were using Loran.

So I've got to ask this. I've got a small plane and in that world we use an app called Foreflight on an iPad for all our navigation, route planning, etc. Even most airlines now allow their pilots to use an iPad with Foreflight as an information source only (not primary nav) but those of us flying small planes use it as primary nav. Works fabulous.

So naturally with this experience and knowing nothing about using ocean charts the first place I went was to the app store thinking an option might be to mount an iPad in the boat. Found the Aqua Map- looks interesting but then I don't really know what I'm looking at yet. Is something like this worth considering or is it better to stay with dedicated hardware like the Simrad you mentioned.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

new2theflats said:


> Is something like this worth considering or is it better to stay with dedicated hardware like the Simrad you mentioned.


Not really. The screen doesn't perform well in sunlight. If it did they would make plotters without sonar obsolete overnight.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

Good point. In the airplane's cockpit it is shielded from direct sunlight, wouldn't be the case in a boat. Thanks.


----------

